# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Օպտիկամանրաթելային կապ

## Ապե Ջան

Բարև.... :Smile: 
Կյանքը առաջ է գնում, դրա հետ մեկտեղ զարգանում է տեխնոլոգիական համակարգերը: :Wink: 
Ռադիոսարքավորումներին եկել է փոխարինելու օպտիկական մալուխը:  :Tongue: Որը այսօրվա դրությամբ աչքի է ընկնում իր ստաբիլ ու որակյալ աշխատանքով: :Wink:  Բոլոր մեծ ու փոքր կազմակերպություները զգտում են օգտվել օպտիկական որակյալ կապից: :Cool:  Այդեն Երևանի գրեթե բոլոր մեծ ու փոքր պրովայդերները տրամադրում են օպտիկական կապ: Ֆայբրնետ, ԱԴՍ, Արմինկո, Յուքոմ... այս պահին Երևանում օպտիկամանրաթեային ինտենրնետի քարտեզը ոչ մեծ տարած է ներառում, անգամ կան տեղեր, որ այն անհասանելի է: :Sad:  Բայց առաջ ենք գնում:  :Blush: Հուսով եմ քիչ ժամանակ անց Հայաստանում կլինի օպտիկամանրաթելային որակյալ ցանց: :Wink: 
Եկեք այս թեմայում քննարկենք այն ամենը ինչը առնչվում է ընդհանրապես օպտիկամանրաթելային ցանցին: :Wink:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2010)

----------


## Rain

Կարող եք ավելի մանրամասն խոսել օպտոմանրաթելային կապի մասին։ Որն է նրա աշխատանքի սկզբունքը։

----------


## VisTolog

> Կարող եք ավելի մանրամասն խոսել *օպտոմանրաթելային կապ*ի մասին։ Որն է նրա աշխատանքի սկզբունքը։


Էդ նո՞ր կապի տեսակա: :Think: 

Հարցնե՞նք Գուգլին: :Smile: 


Լայնաշերտ ինտերնետ միացման համար տվյալների հաղորդման տեխնոլոգիաներից (օպտիկամանրաթելային միացում, պղնձալարային միացում, DSL, անլար կապ և այլն) ամենահզոր և ամենաժամանակակիցն է համարվում օպտիկամանրաթելային ցանցը, որի դեպքում օպտիկամանրաթելային մալուխը հասցվում է մինչև բաժանորդ։ Մեծ հեռավորությունների վրա տեսապատկերների, ձայնի և տվյալների հաղորդման համար բարձր արագությամբ օժտված գծերի ստեղծման նպատակով օգտագործվող օպտիկամանրաթելային մալուխն ունի հսկայական հուսալի թողունակության հնարավորություն` հարյուրավոր գիգաբիթներ վայրկյանում։

Համեմատաբար վաղուց մշակված, սակայն ցածր արագությունների պատճառով լայն տարածում չստացած շատ մուլտիմեդիա տեխնոլոգիաներ այսօր ամբողջովին հասանելի և իրագործելի են ոչ միայն կորպորացիաների, այլ նաև հանրության համար։ Այսօր բաժանորդները կարող են օգտագործել օպտիկական ինտերնետը ձայնի (Voice-over-IP), տեսապատկերի փոխանցման (Video-over-IP) և այլ նպատակներով:

Սովորական պղնձալար հաղորդիչի փոխարեն օգտագործվում է օպտիկամանրաթելային հատուկ կվարցային մանրաթելերից կազմված թելիկ, որը առավել նման է ապակուն: Ռադիոալիքների փոխարեն մանրաթելի միջով անցնում է լուսային ճառագայթ, որը հնարավորություն է տալիս ապահովել տվյալների տեղափոխման հսկայական արագություններ:

Օպտիկամանրաթելային կապը նպատակահարմար է օգտագործել տարբեր շենքերում (այդ թվում՝ բազմահարկ և բազմամուտքային) լոկալ ցանցերի միացման ժամանակ, ինչպես նաև տեղեկատվության անվտանգության և էլեկտրամագնիսական աղմուկներից պաշտպանման նկատմամբ հատուկ մեծ պահանջներ ունեցող ցանցերում։

Օպտիկական մանրաթելը ներկայումս համարվում է տվյալների հաղորդման ամենակատարյալ ֆիզիկական միջավայրը, ինչպես նաև մեծ հեռավորությունների վրա տվյալների մեծ հոսքերի հաղորդման ամենահեռանկարային միջավայրը։ Այսօր մանրաթելային օպտիկան իրականում իր օգտագործումն է գտնում տվյալների հաղորդման հետ կապված բոլոր խնդիրներում։

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.06.2010), EgoBrain (14.06.2010), Yellow Raven (14.06.2010), Ձայնալար (14.06.2010)

----------

